

Netflix: Use Less Chatty Protocols In The Cloud - Plus 26 Fixes - yarapavan
http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/12/20/netflix-use-less-chatty-protocols-in-the-cloud-plus-26-fixes.html

======
brown9-2
Discussion on the original article:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2004998>

